

[Map] Mashup of Japan's Earthquake Timeline ( hundreds of quakes ) - jdavid
http://lat.ms/fizIFw

======
jdavid
A map of checkins for Sendai, JP region.

[http://checkin.to/cities/1118129#!/location/4d7e6959a2db1b17...](http://checkin.to/cities/1118129#!/location/4d7e6959a2db1b171b06723e)

